# LBS takes a red squirrel



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I know I've been posting a lot of squirrels lately, but I acquired this LBS in a trade and got a chance to try it out this morning.

What an amazing frame!! Perfect for my morning mountain bike ride. Don't even know it's in the pocket. 
And shoots amazing.

Took this guy 15 yards and 7/16 steel.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I know where that LBS came from. I was considering making a deal for it but just couldn't part with my chalice for it. Glad you got it!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Haha, thanks buddy. I figured you would know it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shootin', buddy.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhh hooo ya!!  .. nice shot brother! .. and nice LBS!! You sure can shoot! Good eating there ! LBS BABY!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice shooting m8 .The LBS is a nice shooting frame eh bet its the first one out in PEI we have a couple of them in ONT :neener:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Great shooting buddy. Enjoy your meal!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice frame and nice shot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

POW! Right up side the ear! Nice shot buddy. Gotta love the LBS!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Good shootin', buddy.


Thanks man!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Ohhh hooo ya!!  .. nice shot brother! .. and nice LBS!! You sure can shoot! Good eating there ! LBS BABY!!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha. Thanks Joey! The LBS rocks!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> nice shooting m8 .The LBS is a nice shooting frame eh bet its the first one out in PEI we have a couple of them in ONT :neener:


Thank you my friend. Ya I'm sure it's the only one here in the island. It is a great shooting frame.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Great shooting buddy. Enjoy your meal!





MikeyLikesIt said:


> Nice frame and nice shot!





Ibojoe said:


> POW! Right up side the ear! Nice shot buddy. Gotta love the LBS!


Thank guys! Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Keep the squirrel pics coming!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Great shooting many underestimate fast, lighter setups with light steel. That .6 sumeike is the best I've found for 8mm steel so far.


----------

